# Problème résolution icônes



## Jérémy35 (30 Août 2012)

Bonsoir !

C'est mon premier post ici, mais ça fait des années que je survole ce forum quand j'ai des soucis, car je trouve bien souvent la solution ici.
Seulement aujourd'hui, non, je n'ai pas de solution à mon problème très embêtant, et j'espère que quelqu'un saura comment m'aider.

Depuis plusieurs années, je collectionne certaines vidéos (pour ne pas dire films) sur mon disque dur et je me donne beaucoup de mal pour avoir quelque chose de beau, chaque fichier a donc une icône représentée par la jaquette du film. (J'utilise Slipcover et CocothumbX)

En parallèle, je suis adepte de la customisation, et utilise le logiciel Candybar pour le remplacement d'icônes.

Seulement voilà, j'ai fais aujourd'hui une mise à jour de résolution dans Candybar qui s'est très bien passée, mais je me suis retrouvé avec TOUTES mes icônes personnalisées manuellement horriblement pixellisées !

Pour que vous compreniez mieux, voilà une capture d'écran :







Et j'ai à peu près 300 fichiers qui se retrouvent tout pas beaux comme ça.. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment je pourrai revenir à une résolution d'origine ?

Merci énormément de votre attention.

Jérémy.

EDIT : Finalement, ça s'est résolu tout seul... Je ne comprends pas trop mais bon.. Si quelqu'un pouvait supprimer ce post ! Merci !


----------

